# Birthday Chicks



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Being today is my birthday, I am going to get my first chicks today. I am getting 4 Dominique hens, about 2 months old and weighing about a pound a piece. I was originally wanting Rhode Island Reds but I found a gentleman who have these and a grwat bargin - $2.00 each. 

They are Brown Egg Layers and that is what I really was looking for. Something about a brown egg that I like. 

So, hopefully everything will go alright and I will be able to enjoy fresh eggs in a few months time.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! Also Happy Birthday!!! :balloons: arty: Good job finding such a bargain on the chickens too!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birthday! :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: 
That is a great deal on the hens. I agree...I prefer that brown eggs also. Something about the white ones just seems wrong to me. lol...like the bleached out shell isn't natural...


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

:bday: :birthday: :birthday: Haaaaapy Birthday! :balloons: :gift: :cake: 
White eggs creeped me out to, untill I witnessed my Leghorn producing one RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :balloons: 
2 bucks sounds great for some hens!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... :greengrin: :thumb: :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool! Congrats!! And happy birthday!! :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Dominiques are beautiful and hardy! I prefer them to Reds,,,You got a bargain!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:birthday: I love chicks!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Its been a full week and the flock is doing great. They are going through the chick started faster than I had expected but that is cool as they are getting bigger every day. 

Thanks for all the HB's. 

I hope too see some fresh eggs by March as they are all around 2 months old right now.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! So glad they're doing well!


----------

